# Navarre Pier



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

how deep is it? also can u swim to from the beach or is it more of a yak or boat trip?


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

if you want to swim it its no problem from shore...but bring a buddy just cause...the issue i have with the place is finding a day that i dont have to work and have the gas :hoppingmad to go there when the surf is laid down and the current is nice and slow. put all those together and a snorkel and its more then a swim worth taking. have fun.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I got out there almost weekly, (live very close) and I swim and yak out there. The main reason I like to take the kayak is to have a "base of operations" because I usually stay at least an hour or so. I always free dive it as at the end it is no deeper than 20- 25 feet.

Hope to see ya there sometime!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

thanks for the help.



just wondering what all can u shoot out there?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Went out there Sunday and it was GROSS. Terrible vis.

I have shot spanish, barracuda, sheepshead,mangrove snapper, flounder, got a trigger fish once.., grouper and a few other fish........

Buddy of mine got a spiny years ago night diving..


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

hope the vis improves by the last week of july when im out there. what size gun do u use out there? mine is probably way over kill but i have a jbl explorer 24


----------

